# Lineage 2 for mac?



## Abrexas

i've read on several forums that say it is possible to play lineage 2 on a mac, anybody know how it is done... if possible at all


----------



## sinclair_tm

Being this is a Windows only game, they are most likely using a newer Intel based Mac, and are using Bootcamp under Leopard to Boot into Windows to play the game.


----------



## Abrexas

yeah i dont know what most of that means lol, im new to mac, and not to great with computers anyhow


----------



## sinclair_tm

Well, click on the Apple icon in the upper left corner of the screen, and select the item "About This Mac". A window will pop up in the center of the screen and it will tell you what version of Mac OS X it is running, the processor (aka CPU) and memory (amount of RAM) that the Mac has. This will be what we need to know to tell you if you are able to install Windows on it. For example, look at this image:








It says that the Mac is running version 10.5.2 of OS X. The CPU is a dual 3 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon. So this Mac has Leopard, and Intel CPUs so it can run Bootcamp. Mine has version 10.5.4 and a 1.4 Ghz PowerPC G4. The PowerPC is not an Intel CPU, so even though I have Leopard, I can not run Bootcamp.


----------



## Abrexas

thank you for the help, but i just got my desktop working again so i have been playing it on that. i'd rather not try and put windows on my mac so im just gonna stay with the desktop for gaming. thanks again


----------

